
Samsung Electronics values hardware over software when it comes to mobile - richardboegli
http://www.reuters.com/article/samsung-elec-mobile-idUSKBN0U519320151223
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10792574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10792574)

